# مشروع تخرج بأستخدام برنامج Matlab



## kasser (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم..
حابب أعرض عليكم مشروع تخرجي وارجو المساعدة من قبلكم .
مشروعي يتكلم عن
Time-domain and Frequency-domain analysis of heart rate 
variability for patients with Long Term ST​بأستخدام برنامج MATLAB

مشكوووررر على تعاونكم 
​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ كاسر .

في البداية نرحب بك في قسم الهندسة الطبية .

ونتمنى ان تجد ما يطيب اليك من عون في مشروعك .

تمنياتنا لك الموفقية .


البغدادي.:55:


----------



## ملاك من الاردن (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد افكار مشاريع تخرج*

اتمنى منكم المساعدة في اعطائي افكار بسيطة و مهمة في نفس الوقت لمشاريع تخرج الهندسة الطبية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الياسين الياسين (26 سبتمبر 2008)

تكرمي با ملاك


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ماهو الموضوع المطلوب للمشروع
يعني مثلا تصنيع أو تطوير جهاز طبي؟


----------



## hilal_bn (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله نساعدك بس وضحي أكثر (وأضيف على ما قالته المهندسة البغدادية ) 
هل انت مطالبة بتطبيق المشروع عمليا ؟


----------



## ابو القاسم الشابي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا أخت ملاك من الاردن
ممكن توضحي اكتر, مثلاً انتي كويسة في اجهزة الاشعة , اجهزة المعامل , الشبكات الطبية, حددي و ان شاء الله في مشاريع كتيرة و حديثة


----------



## ملاك من الاردن (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة*

شكرا للجميع.
بصراحة مافي شيء محدد.بس انا بحب ventilator,ECG,defibrillator,hemodialysis machine,dental unit,or CLINICAL ENGINEERING 

يا ريت تساعدوني


----------



## ملاك من الاردن (30 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم انا مطالبة بتنفيذ هذا المشروع عمليا
قد يكون المشروع تطوير و تحسين لجهاز موجود
حتى لو كانت الفكرة موجودة بالخارج(اقصد في امريكا او غيرها)ما في مشكلة,و نستطيع ايضا عمله باسعار اقل من الخارج


----------



## ملاك من الاردن (30 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ريت تساعدوني قبل انتهاء عطلة العيد

شكرا للجميع


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

عزيزتي ملاك ... مشروع التخرج بشكل عام هو عبارة عن مشكلة أو خلل ... المطلوب من الطالب (وبمساعدة الأستاذ المشرف طبعاً) إيجاد لها الحل الصحيح والكفوء والمثالي قدر الإمكان ومن جميع النواحي ... الهندسية (بحسب التخصص الهندسي طبعاُ ... كهربائي أو الكترونيكي - ميكانيكي - كيمياوي ... الخ) ... والطبية (كما هو الحال عندنا .. أهل الهندسة الطبية - وتتناول التأثيرات على جسم الإنسان) ... وحتى من ناحية التكلفة الإقتصادية في حالة تصنيع جهاز جديد ... أو تطوير جهاز قديم ... أو تحليل نموذج معين لإحد أنظمة الجسم ... من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ... المشروع الناجح هو الذي يتعامل مع جميع تلك الجوانب بمستوى واحد قدر الإمكان ... ليقدم الفائدة و الخدمة لأكبر شريحة من الناس ... وليس بالضرورة أن يتضمن المشروع الناجح جانب عملي فقط .. بل يجب أن يتكامل الجانبان العملي والنظري لإكمال المشروع وإنجاحه ... كما إن المنتدى يزخر بالعديد من الأفكار المهمة والمفيدة في نفس الوقت ... والقابلة للتنفيذ بشكل جيد جداً ... ولكن ... النقطة الأهم لك تكمن في مسؤولية إختيار المشروع المناسب لقابلياتك واهتماماتك ... خصوصاً مع الإتجاهات والتفرعات العلمية المتعددة لتخصص الهندسة الطبية ... ومع قلة الأساتذة المختصين أصلاً بهذا الإختصاص في كلياتنا ومعاهدنا العربية ...... حاضر لتقديم أية مساعدة ... وأمنياتي لك بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ... وكل عام وانتم بخير .....

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## اشرف رهام (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكتابة المشروع عن الاشخاص الذين بستخدمون اطراف صناعية واجهزة مساعدة 

وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## ملاك من الاردن (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك م.حسنين و ارجو منك اقتراح بعض الافكار لمشاريع مهمة و مفيدة
سنبقى على تواصل ان شاء الله
كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## غضنفر الهنداوي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الى الاخت ملاك انا طالب تخرجت من جامعة بغداد(العراق) مشروع منظم ضرب (pacemaker) uk]d dtd];


----------



## مهند المهداوي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشروع تخرج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخت الطالبة اقترح تصميم جهاز عداد خلايا (cell Counter) ولكن دجتال بحيث تستخدم شاشة رقمية وليس ميكانيكي
اتمنى ان تكون مشكلة ايجاد مشروع قد تم حلها واتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح.


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزتي ملاك ... على إعتبار كونك تحبين موضوع الهندسة السريرية - Clinical Engineering ... أقترح عليك مشروع تصميم ... وأن كان بالإمكان تصنيع او تنفيذ ... جهاز مراقبة لمرضى العناية المركزة ICU Monitor System ... يعتمد مبدأ عمله بالأساس على قياس بعض الإشارات الفسلجية الحيوية للمريض ... مثل نبض القلب - Heart Rate ، درجة الحرارة - Temperature ، ضغط الدم - Blood Pressure ، معدل التنفس - Respiration Rate ، نسبة الأوكسجين وثنائي أوكسيد الكاربون في الدم PO2 + PCO2 ... الخ ... لتتم مقارنتها بعد ذلك ... بعد معالجتها هندسياً - Amplification + Filteration + Digitization ... مع القيم الصحيحة والمضبوطة لتلك الإشارات - Standard Values ... ومن الممكن عرض تلك الإشارات على شاشة عرض - Display أو شاشة الكومبيوتر لتحليلها ... حيث في حالة وجود أي خلل في قيم الإشارات المأخوذة من المريض سيتم إعطاء إشارة إنذار صوتية أو مرئية - Visible or Audible Alarm ... من أجل تحذير الكادر الطبي الموجود في وحدة العناية المركزة ليتخذوا الإجراء المناسب لإنقاذ حياة المريض ...

من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ... أجد الفكرة مناسبة جداً للمشروع ومن الممكن جداً تنفيذها نظرياً ... وحتى عملياً من ناحية التنفيذ والكلفة الإقتصادية ... وستجدين في الرابط التالي ما يفيدك من معلومات تمثل بداية صحيحة ومفيدة للموضوع ... http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63357.html ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

م. حــســـــــــــــــنـين العـــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مؤيد العباسي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزتنا ملاك من الاردن : تحية طيبة, لقد قرأت مداخلات الاخوة الافاضل ورأيت ان اعطيك مقترحا لتصنيع جهاز محدد كانت قد صنعته ابنتي في مرحلة التخرج وحصل على درجة جيد جدا, وهوجهاز تنقية وتعقيم الجو بحيز مغلق يتناسب الجهاز بقدرته وحجم الحيز المطلوب معالجته. واليك نبذه مختصرة عنه اولا:يتكون الجهاز من مصابيح للاشعة فوق البنفسجية ذات قدرات تحدديها حسب الحاجة+ مروحة كهربائية وتربط هذه المكونات كهربائيا على التوازي و توضع هذه المجموعة في صندوق معدني كان ام خشبي محكم الغلق الا من فتحتين من الامام ومن الخلف توضع المروحة قرب احداهما لتعمل على تحريك الهواء سواء كان لاخراج الهواء اوادخاله الى داخل الجهاز, الفكرة من المروحةامرار الهواء على مصابيح الاشعة فوق البنفسجية واخراجه الى خارج الجهاز اي الى جو الغرفة. نأتي الان الى ميكانزم عمل هذا الجهاز وهو الاعتماد على فكرة تكوين غاز الاوزون الذي يعمل على تعقيم الجو ولا اريد اطيل الشرح فعليك بالدخول على الكوكل وطلب معلومات عن استعمالات غاز الاوزون وستجدين مطلبك بالكامل. ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت مساعدة بسيطة نافعة لك وارجو لك الموفقية والنجاح. والف تحية...


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا اشكرك اختي ملاك على هذا السؤال المهم جدا جدا جدا جدا و اشكر الاخوان الاعزاء الذين افادونا باقتراحاتهم الجميلة و المفيدة و انا ايضا من الاردن تحديدا من الجامعة الهاشمية و أتشرف بالتعرف اليك


----------



## ملاك من الاردن (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا
لكن ردا على المهندس حسنين الجهاز الذي ذكرته موجود و بكثرة في الاردن وهو ليس من النوع الجديد ابدا,ولكن شكرا لا على اهتمامك و تعاونك.
ردا على الاخ مؤي العباسي,شكرا جزيلا لك ولكن هل بامكانك ارسال المشروع مع تفاصيله لكي اتمكن من فهمه و دراسته بشكل اوضح و اعمق؟لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ملاك من الاردن (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الى المهندسة الجادة...هل تستطيعين مساعدتي؟ مثلا عن طريق ال*****؟


----------



## مؤيد العباسي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:سأذكر لك بعض من خصائص الاشعة فوق البنفسجية وبعض من خصائص غاز الاوزون ثم اشرح لك بالتفصيل طريقة بناء جهاز انتاج غاز الاوزون.
الاشعة فوق البنفسجية: اشعة غير مرئية بالنسبة للعين البشرية , تقع فوق الاشعة البنفسجية(المرئية)في الطيف الشمسي. تنقسم هذه الاشعة الى ثلاث اقسام تبعا للطول الموجي ,وهي:
1-ذات الطول الموجي الطويل(black light) ويتراوح طولها الموجي من320 الى400نانوميتر
2-ذات الطول الموجي المتوسط ويتراوح طولها الموجي من280 الى320 نانوميتر
3-ذات الطول الموجي القصير(GERMICIDAL) ويكون طولها الموجي اقل من280 نانو ميتر
تكون الموجتين المتوسطة والقصيرة مسؤولتان عن تشكيل طبقة الاوزون في طبقات الجو العليا
مصدر هذه الاشعة هي الشمس(المصدر الطبيعي).
الاوزون:
غاز عديم اللون والرائحة
يتكون نتيجة اتحاد ثلاث ذرات من غاز الاوكسجين( وهناك العالي التركيزيتكون من اكثر من ثلاث ذرات)
غاز قلق يتفكك الى مكوناته الاصلية(ثلاث ذرات) من الاوكسجين
له قابلية عالية بالاتحاد مع المواد الكاربوهيدراتية(اكسدة)
ذو كثافة نسبية عالية( اثقل من الهواء)
يهاجم الخلايا البكتيرية والفطريات وغيرها ويعمل على اكسدة السايتوبلازم( لعدم وجود انزيمات في جدران خلاياها تحمي السايتوبلازم من الاكسدة ) وهذه الانزيمات موجودة في جدران الخلايا الطبيعية.
انتاج غاز الاوزون يتم بالطرق التالية: 
1-الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية الصادرة من الشمس.
2-التفريغ الكهربائي من جراء البرق.
3-تلاطم الامواج عند سطح البحار.
وصناعيا بالامكان تحقيق ذلك بالطريقتين الاولى والثانية, والطريقة الاولى هي الابسط والاسهل تنفيذا, اذ يتم استعمال مصابيح كهربائية مخصصة لانتاج الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية بأطوالها الثلاث( الرجاء عدم النظر بشكل مباشر الى الاشعاع الناتج من المصابيح عند تشغيلها لانها تضر بالبصر)
طريقة العمل:
1- يتم تحضير المستلزمات وهي:ا- مصابيح لانتاج الاشعة فوق البنفسجية(واحد او اثنان) تعمل بالتيار الكهرباي البيتي( يوجد منها على شكل مصابيح انبوبية واخرى اعتيادية وانا افضل المصابيح الاعتيادية حتى لا ندخل بأشكالات ربط الانبوبية) ب- مروحة كهربائية صغيرة تعمل بالتيار الكهربائي البيتي ج- مفتاح للتشغيل والاطفاء د-اسلاك كهربائية للتوصيل ه- صندوق خشبي او معدني يكفي لاحتواء هذه المستلزمات بالترتيب المطلوب.
2-يتم عمل فتحة في ظهر الصندوق الخشبي تسمح بمرور كمية كافية من الهواء.
3- يتم عمل فتحة دائرية في مقدمة الصندوق الخشبي قطرها يساوي قطر ريشة المروحة الكهربائية.
4-يتم ربط المصبيح على ارضية الصندوق امام الفتحة الخلفية.(داخل الصندوق طبعا)
5-يتم ربط المروحة الكهربائية امام الفتحة الامامية ومن الداخل ايضا على ان تواجه ريشة المروحة فتحة الصندوق.
6-يتم التوصيل الكهربائي للمصابيح على التوازي مع بعضها البعض.
يتم التوصيل الكهربائي للمروحة مع المصابيح على التوازي ايضا.
7-يتم تغذية المجموعة كهربائيا من خلال مفتاح التشغيل(SWITCH).
ملاحظة: يفضل وضع مصابيح انارة عادية بدلا من ذات الاشعة للتجربة ابتداءا , اي لتجربة المنظومة وبعد التأكد من سلامة الربط يتم ابدالها بمصابيح الاشعة.
واخيرا ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت بأيصال المعلومة على قدر تواضعها, ارجو لك النجاح, ولا تترددي بطلب الزيادة بالمعونة ان كان لك حاجة بها. والف تحية...


----------



## ملاك من الاردن (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ مؤيد العباسي 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مهندسة جادة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الى المهندسة ملاك من الاردن انا اطلعت على فكرة جميلة و سوف اقولها لك و هي مشروع يفيد خاصة الاشخاص الذين لا يبصرون و الفكرة تتمحور في تصميم عصاة اصطناعية يحملها الشخص الضرير او جهاز صغير يمسك به اينما ذهب بحيث ان هذا الجهاز يكون حساس جدا بحيث يلتقط اي اشارات تنبه الضرير بأن هناك شيء خطير مثلا بحيث اذا اقترب الشخص من مكان خطا يعطي هذا الجهاز تنبيه على شكل صوت او ضوء تنبهه بوجود خطر .
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## صفاء الدهر (5 أبريل 2009)

*ارجو المساعده ضروري جدا(مشروع تخرج)*

ارجو المساعده في مشروع تخرجي الا وهو سماعه الاذن الطبيه او تقديم اي فكر بديله لمشروع تخرج


----------



## ابو العريف (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اقترح عليك مشروع تخرج افضل وهو (بناء منظومة سماع ومراقبت وحساب نبضات قلب الانسان)وانا استطيع المساعدة في هذا الموضوع
مع تحياتي


----------



## djoo77 (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
نرجو افادتنا بالموضوع أخي أبو العريف ان كان ذلك ممكن


----------



## ابو العريف (25 أبريل 2009)

وعليكم السلام ارجو منك اخي العزيز تحديد ماذا تريد بل ظبط من هذا المشروع هل تريد البحث ام الدائرة الالكترونية ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سيلانوس (12 مايو 2009)

أرجو مساعدة في مشروع تخرج


----------



## mohammad_hri (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اخي الكريم تبعثلي نسحه من المشروع وجزاكم الله الف خير لعله يساعدني
[email protected]
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي المهندس (26 يونيو 2009)

الى الاخ أنصحك في البداية القرأءة حول السيميولنك لانه منخلال هذا البرنامج الواسع سوف تبدأ بمشروعك 
ثانيا إبدأ بالقراءة حول موضوع signal processing وأبحث عميقا حول signal processing sources and signal processing sinks لانها مفتاح الدخول الى مشروعك . اقرأ هذه المواضيع جيدا ونتواصل.
شكرا


----------



## thaear (30 يونيو 2009)

ممكن اخي تبعثلي نسخة من المشروع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaear (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام علبكم اخي العزيز ممكن تبعثلي نسخة من مشروعك لان انا بالفعل بالحاجة اليها وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## thaear (30 يونيو 2009)

* 
السلام علبكم اخي العزيز ممكن تبعثلي نسخة من مشروعك لان انا بالفعل بالحاجة اليها وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


ايميلي
[email protected]
*​*
*


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (3 يوليو 2009)

*مشروع تخرج*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
ارجو من جميع مهندسين الأجهزة الطبية الرد والمشاركة 
انا الأن احضر لمشروع تخرج :75: للسنة القادمة 
ماذا تقترحون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :87::87:​


----------



## katanoma (4 يوليو 2009)

الأخت العزيزة جوهرة المحيط...
ماهو المجال القريب الى تخصصك في مجال الهندسة الطبية؟؟ أي هل تميلين الى العمل في مجال الRadiology أم في مجال الLaser أو ... وغيرها وسأرشح لكي شيئاً مميزاً باذن الله. في أي جامعة تدرسين الهندسة الطبية؟؟؟وهل دراستكم ممزوجة بالفيزياء الطبية أم لا؟

تحياتي للجميع ودمتم سالمين


----------



## HABAWY (7 يوليو 2009)

ممكن تبعثلي نسخة من مشروعك [email protected]


----------



## شهباء (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى لك التوفيق في مشروعك
إذا ممكن ترسلي نسخة ، و مشكور سلفا"
[email protected]


----------



## حلا أحمد محمد (8 يوليو 2009)

أرجو أن تبعث لي نسخة على
[email protected]
مششششششششششششششششششششكور:84:


----------



## حلا أحمد محمد (8 يوليو 2009)

أنا على مقاعد الدراسة وس.أسجل في دورة matlap قريبا ان شاء الله لذا اتمنى أن لا تتأخر في ارسال النسخة 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## bilasan (31 يناير 2010)

Can you help me please:11:


----------



## ahmadalghali (6 مايو 2010)

_ الله يجزيكم الخير_


----------



## برمجة وتصميم (11 أبريل 2012)

*مشاريع تخرج ماتلاب*

 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ *مساااعدات فى مشاريع التخرج 
*
​*مشاريع جافا - مشاريع تخرج ماتلاب*
​ *مشاريع تخرج فجيوال بيسك - مشاريع تخرج سي شارب

*​ *مشاريع تخرج بي اتش بي - مشاريع تخرج اية اس بي دوت نت*​ *مشاريع تخرج وتحليلات نظم - مشاريع تخرج ماتلاب*
​ 

*برنامج تحليل الدي ان اية*
*برنامج تحليلات طبية*
*برامج مستشفي*
*فكرة كشف اللصوص بسرقة للسيارات*
*فكرة تدوير الحديد واعادة تصنيع المخلفات*

*مشروع جي بي ارس اس لمدينة او مكان*
*مشاريع التعليمية الحديثة*

*المشاريع منفذة باحدث لغات البرمجة*
*والتصميم الإبداعي للصفحات الديناميكية*
*وكثيرا من لمشاريع التلقيدية وتطويرها ايضا*

*ابحاث علمية للماجستير والدرجات العلمية الادني*
*لدينا افكار عظيمة لمن يريداقوي المشاريع والبرامج*
*والحصول علي تقديرات ممتازة في المشروع*

*مهندس احمد علي*
*(تم حذف الإيميل لأن عرضه مخالف لشروط المنتدى)*
*00201068929590*
*اقتراحات - استفسارات- تنفيذ,افكار*
*علي اهبة الاستعداد*




​


----------



## هيثماني (2 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
في الحقيقه هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع الى نفتخر فيه جدا 
انا لي طلب ارجوا منكم المساعده وهو اي مواقع او كتب اليكترونيه او فيديوهات تعليميه عن الواي ماكس ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووالمساعده ولكم الشكر


----------

